# Rescued Pigeon needs home in Oklahoma



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know enough about pigeons to state what kind he is but a friend of mine does dog and farm animal rescue and got a pigeon from the animal shelter. She says he can fly but not well enough to be let go in the wild. Are there any pigeon rescues in OK or near OK? She's in south Central Oklahoma. Thank you. You can email me at chickmom at gmail.com.

-Chick Mom in OK


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where in south central? Can you get a picture of the bird? Does it have a band?

Pidgey


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

It does not have a band. It's in Sulphur OK. I will ask if she can take a picture. Thank you for your response to me.
-Chick Mom in OK


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Usually when pictures are blurry, they were taken too close. Tell her to stay four feet back, use the highest resolution, the most zoom and the flash. Then, you can crop the picture to just what's necessary.

Pidgey


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

*Photos of the pigeon*

I have some photos now of the pigeon. I will attach them. Thank you for looking. I'd love to help them find a good home for the little guy.


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Could someone tell me how to describe this pigeon so I can continue to look for a home for him/her? I don't know pigeon types or breeds so I don't know what to say to describe him. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ChickMom said:


> Could someone tell me how to describe this pigeon so I can continue to look for a home for him/her? I don't know pigeon types or breeds so I don't know what to say to describe him. Thank you.


Where did this bird come from? Do you know? It appears to be a Blue Check homing pigeon. Just don't know if it's feral or a lost unbanded homer. Anyone looking for a pigeon or that knows anything about them would know what a "blue check" is though.


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks very much. That's very helpful. The pigeon was at an Animal Shelter and we don't know where it came from prior to that. So it could just be a feral bird? If so, theoretically, it could be released? I'm dumb about pigeons and thought some kinds were domestic (always kept by people and not able to manage on their own) and other kinds were wild (and live free). But it sounds like this blue check could be either. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ChickMom said:


> Thanks very much. That's very helpful. The pigeon was at an Animal Shelter and we don't know where it came from prior to that. So it could just be a feral bird? If so, theoretically, it could be released? I'm dumb about pigeons and thought some kinds were domestic (always kept by people and not able to manage on their own) and other kinds were wild (and live free). But it sounds like this blue check could be either. Thanks.


Well, you're right. There are the two different kinds and without this one being banded, there's really no way to know for sure "what" he was before or where he came from. I certainly wouldn't release it. Do you know whether it's a male or female? You can't look at them and tell. You usually tell by their behaviour or of course if it lays an egg, that pretty much seals the deal. LOL


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you. The Animal Shelter and the rescuers both thought the bird was domestic and didn't want to release it. The rescuers believe it to be male although they aren't pigeon-savvy. It hasn't lain any eggs but I don't know if that's definitive. Thank you for your info.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What seems to be the problem with his ability to fly?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, it can't fly?


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

No, it can fly. Here is what she said to me about it:

"Hi, well I would say the pigeon can fly, but not enough to protect himself from predators and he certainly has never had to "hunt" for food. He eats parakeet food, green veggies for snacks, a non tip water bowl, not spoiled at all......"

I'll ask for more clarification. Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, I assumed from the first post that he could fly but not well.

Pidgey


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, that's correct. I just verified this with Linda who has him. She said:
"On his flying ability-we have no clue why he can't fly well. He can fly short distances but not like a normal pigeon."


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ask them if he appears to fly a little lopsided. If that were to be the case, then they'd want to hold him cradled in lap and take each wing (folded is fine) in turn and rotate it upwards over the back to compare the relative ease of movement. If one doesn't seem to have the freedom of the other, then there is a history of trauma or arthritis.

Pidgey


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll tell them and let you know.


----------



## ChickMom (Jul 28, 2008)

Linda said
"I did the wing thing/test earlier and he "appears" normal. - all I know is he can't OR won't fly far, just short bursts." She said he doesn't fly far enough to see if it's lopsided. She said he did fly up to the top of the patio and then the roof one time but has never done it again. She's concerned her cats might get to him if she let him out more.

Any ideas for us?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't suppose she can take a video of the bird with her camera while he's trying to fly? Of course, he's not TRYING to fly so she'd have to give him a toss over a bed or something like that.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How are the poops?

Wonder if a stool sample exam could be done?

Shi


----------

